# Timex Electric



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi guys

Obtained my very first Timex Electric today . and was hoping i was going to just put in a new battery and that would be it , but alas no !!

Does anyone have any advice on where to go from here ?

I have cleaned the battery compartment as best i can but no joy yet.

Would it be best to take the back of and have a better look ?

It is one of the models that you adjust the hands from the back so i assume the adjusting wheel needs to be removed before the back comes off ?

any advice most appreciated , will try to get some picks up later

TIA

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

andyclient said:


> ...so i assume the adjusting wheel needs to be removed before the back comes off ?


Don't try and take the back off...movement comes out through the crystal.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > ...so i assume the adjusting wheel needs to be removed before the back comes off ?
> ...


Thanks Paul

That has saved a bit of swearing

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Right crystal off movement out (thanks Paul ), it all looks a bit green in there , any thoughts on the next move ?

Don't say bin it lol

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As a first point, there should be an "Insulating Cap" as Timex call it, in the battery compartment which appears to be missing. This is a circular disc with a hole in the middle that sits over the centre cell -ve negative contact allowing the centre contact to meet with the cell without short circuiting the cell out to the base of the watch. The two side contacts provide the "other" +ve positive contact on the sides of the cell. :yes:

You can fabricate an insulating cap from a piece of a good transparent plastic bag, trace round the cell and cut out the size you have traced, punch a (roughly) 3mm hole in the midle and you're in business. From the look of the watch, I'd guess someone has lost the plastic disc, but still put a cell in, which has shorted and leaked 'cos they've stuffed it in a drawer as "needing fixed" :to_become_senile:

The other wee prob you may have is getting one of these to run out of the case anyway - Timex had a wee spring which you fit under the large screw head on the "bridge" that holds the cell in position for out of case testing - but you may find you can do the same with gentle finger pressure long enough to "swing" the watch to get the balance turning. Whatever you do, at this stage, don't mess about with any of the wires or contacts you see elsewhere, over 90% of these will run without adjustments to the contact settings or anything else. :yes:

The blue-green corrosion needs to be gently cleaned off the edges of the movement, otherwise it will continue to creep into the metal. A fibreglass pen from Maplin's or a similar electronics supplier will usually do the trick, but avoid the scrapings migrating anywhere else into the mech bits of the movement. Corrosion on edge of the dial will eventually creep under the paint and flake it, best you can do here is clean off as much as you can with a cotton bud DRY, there's a very gentle abrasive effect from a dry cotton bud. HTH a bit. :lol:

There's a link to Timex Electric Service Sheets from the Timex Forum (network54.com/Forum/446505/) on their links page that may help, my info comes from my own service manual. :lookaround:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks very much Mel lots of great info there , I have got the insulating cap , but i took it out and cleaned it before the pic was taken .

Will carry on with the cleaning and look up those service sheets

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul (Silver Hawk) services these as well as the classy movements if you get stuck. :lol:

(Not sure if he would like the corrosion tho' ) A quick spray (from a distance so as not to disturb the balance) with an electrical contact cleaner that does *NOT *have an oil combined with the cleaner often helps as well, again ask at a Maplin's or similar. After that it's a full service, dismantle, clean and re-assemble. :wallbash:


----------

